# Tear stains, new thing?



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

Lucy has been tear staining for the last 2 months or so. She has a couple of strands of brown hair and thats it. Some in her top knot and some on her muzzle. I put eye envy powder on the hair 2x a day and feed her 1 tsp of plain yogurt a day. Any ideas? I've already posted these pictures before, but you can kind of see the stains.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

She's such a little cutie pie, stains or not! I usually just wash off Gracie's face every morning with a face cloth dampened with warm water. She's not 100% white, but close enough to not worry about. You might give that a try. In any case, she's just precious! :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That is strange that she would start all of a sudden. Has anything changed that you can think of? Food, new treats, going outside more, different laundry detergent etc? Also is any hair growing out that could be getting into her eyes and irritating them?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Well your baby girl is beautiful! The only thing that comes to mind is food...have you tried new treats or food?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is such a baby doll, if the stains are not any worse than those pics, just keep it clean and try not to worry!!! She is a little doll~~~~


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gosh, she is so darn cute. I had to look real close, as I could barely see her staining. How are her ears?
If all is well, like everyone else said, I would just keep that sweet face dry, and not worry about it.

She's a cutie :wub: :wub:


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

When I first got her in the summer she was on eukanuba (spelling?) and quickly mixed it with california natural and shes been on that for months. Shes only been staining for 2 months. Oh well...
:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

i am having the absolute worst luck with this tear stain stuff. Your sweetie looks fine! she's adorable!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Same thing just happened to Moxie. Today I heard 1/4 tsp buttermilk powder in the mouth twice a day. I'm going to try it before i put an antibiotic into his little body. I'm really not into doing that.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aww she sure is a cutie :wub: with or without the stains
I never tried Lavish facial scrub on my malts, but I heard alot of good things about it


----------



## Beverley (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re; tear stains*. When I first got Sparkles at age 10 months, he was very neglected, had never been groomed, very matted fur and tear stains were really bad. The tears stains continued until I stopped feeding him commercial dog food. I make all his meals and he has never had a tear stain since. It might be worth a try. Still your baby is beautiful anyway I must admit.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I have been giving Bella "angel eyes". She loves the taste, its a powder you can sprinkle on herfood or i just put a little in the cover and she licks it out. The new hair coming in is white and I'm hoping this continues. I also use the eye envy liquid,
Hope this helps!


----------



## LALKA07 (Aug 30, 2007)

I would suggest TERRAMYCIN to get rid of tearing and any bacteria she might have in her eyes. It works great for my Cookie. It's available at Pet Supplies Plus store and maybe others too, like Petsmart etc. in my city. You know, she might have this problem for other reasons and if that's the case Terramycin won't help.
And she is so darn cute anyway ! :Cute Malt: 

Dana


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Are you using distilled water? It could be if you are using tap water that the city you live in has changed up the way they purify or something along those lines. That is something that is a little random - but they just did a report on how Fort Worth was doing some maintenance on our city water and it would taste a little different.... so that might be an idea of something not very obvious. Be aware if you use the antibiotics it may alter her tolerance if she needs antibiotics for something medical in the future.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shes adorable . and her tear stains are not so bad :wub:


----------

